

IPhone App ideas need this - IvarsIndriks
http://www.indriks.com/ios/

======
Codhisattva
This is really a great idea. As an iOS developer I'd find it more useful to
have PDF or PNG files instead of PSD. Or even better, Opacity (see
<http://likethought.com/opacity/>) project files so I could build factories as
needed.

------
nathanbarry
These look great! I'd really like to see more designers improve on some stock
elements in iOS and release the results.

I plan to work on free resources for improved UIButtons, grouped table views,
and other elements of UIKit in need of improvement.

~~~
IvarsIndriks
You are right. And that is why I want give developers lot of designe elements
to use for their apps. Price is starting from 1$. I hope its will really help
ios developers

